# Cheap Laptop anyone?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have a Toshiba Satellite Pro A200 laptop. It's getting on a bit but I've cleaned it up and it works fine. Taken in part ex from a customer.

It might do for generally traveling around in the motorhome rather than taking something expensive. Its a low spec by modern standards but ive completely gutted it and loaded the latest software it will take and it runs fine.


Spec is as follows

Dual Core Processor 1.6ghz T2330
120GB Hard drive
1GB Ram
DVD drive, USB, WiFi, network etc.
32 bit Windows 7 Home Premium

I have installed Windows 7 Home premium, MS Security essentials, Firefox, all the latest service packs and updates, Open Office and it runs fine.

Been watching The Who on iplayer this morning and its perfect. Everything works and battery seems ok although it wont be up to modern standards.


£50 to whoever is first. £10 P&P. Payment by cash, cheque or Paypal.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Under the wrong heading barryd surely.>>> I will say no more.:grin2:


cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Eh? Actually if nobody wants it I might just keep it as a backup. It's had xp on it originally and I really thought it would be rubbish with windows 7 on but it's faster than it was with xp. Probably because none of the bloatware or stuff you really don't need is running. Just a clean install of windows.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Under the wrong heading barryd surely.>>> I will say no more.:grin2:
> 
> cabby


Cheers Cabbs, didn't know we had a skip forum now > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bloody cheap and handy for the MH though


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Bloody cheap and handy for the MH though


Exactly. Where do you want it posting to?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Exactly. Where do you want it posting to?


I have three already Bazz.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

So that is where you have wasted your money instead of buying a decent 12v TV.>>>>:grin2::grin2::wink2::wink2:00

cabby

can I borrow one of your coats.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------

